# American Mead Day



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey group,
The American Homebrewers Association is again sponsoring Mead Day for the first Saturday in August. It's a fun way to get folks together, share some meads, make some more, and bring some friends into a great hobby. If you're into the social thing, register your site and we all calculate how much mead was made that day. There's a recipe too, though certainly make whatever you want!


----------



## Gregory_Naff (Jun 28, 2005)

If you are in the Phoenix area, Brewmeisters Anonymous is doing a group brew. Directions can be found at www.brewarizona.org. This will be an evening event at a location with a pool (since it will be about 110 degrees).


----------



## Gregory_Naff (Jun 28, 2005)

Ben,

At this event I am making my first mead using my own honey! i am pretty excited.


----------



## GaryC3 (Jul 15, 2005)

The Carolina Brewmasters in Charlotte, NC are having a Mead Day Session. We will be making the Mead Day Recipe, have beekeepers on hand, will be checking the aroma and flavor of 17 different varieties of honey, Will be doing a group mead where everyone does the same recipe but using a different yeast. Should be a fun day. Check it out at www.carolinabrewmasters.com


----------

